# urban but girly



## miz_becki (Mar 12, 2006)

I have so many different clothes I just want to go through my wardrobe and throw loads of stuff out and buy some new. I want to adopt a new style because mine is slightly messed up.  Urban/street yet girly...like j-lo does sometimes, I also liked paris hilton/nicole richie's style in the simple life one and two though it is a little trashy. I just thought does anybody know any combinations of clothing which would look good/decent shops/websites/picture of famous people or any famous people who have that style? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## .Serenity.Eludes. (Mar 12, 2006)

let me get this straight. you want to change from Urban girlie to just plain girlie? ummm ok i think i can help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Chick By Nicky Hilton is a nice line. Gwen Stefani's L.A.M.B Line is a little urban but very very girlie and stylish. Fresh LA/ Fresh Karma is the hottest line to me I love their clothes. Miguelina is a nice line aswell as Fornarina.http://www.revolveclothing.com/brandpages/Fornarina.jsp (this link is for Fresh Karma, Miguelina, and Fornarnia. Look on your left to see the list of all the clothing brands)  http://www.l-a-m-b.com/default.aspx (this is for L.A.M.B) and this two are for Chick By Nicky Hilton http://www.daszign.com/chick-by-nick...me.php?cat=358 and http://www.designsbystephene.com/cat_nikki.cfm Revolve and dazign.com both offer free shipping on all their orders. Check them out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope this helped.


----------



## miz_becki (Mar 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *.Serenity.Eludes.* 
_let me get this straight. you want to change from Urban girlie to just plain girlie? ummm ok i think i can help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Chick By Nicky Hilton is a nice line. Gwen Stefani's L.A.M.B Line is a little urban but very very girlie and stylish. Fresh LA/ Fresh Karma is the hottest line to me I love their clothes. Miguelina is a nice line aswell as Fornarina.http://www.revolveclothing.com/brandpages/Fornarina.jsp (this link is for Fresh Karma, Miguelina, and Fornarnia. Look on your left to see the list of all the clothing brands)  http://www.l-a-m-b.com/default.aspx (this is for L.A.M.B) and this two are for Chick By Nicky Hilton http://www.daszign.com/chick-by-nick...me.php?cat=358 and http://www.designsbystephene.com/cat_nikki.cfm Revolve and dazign.com both offer free shipping on all their orders. Check them out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope this helped._

 
I LOVE lamb, I wanted to stay kinda street but just make it a little more girly, to sorta mix it up abit. xxx


----------



## star1692 (Mar 13, 2006)

Wow thanks for the links! I love the LAMB line too


----------



## .Serenity.Eludes. (Mar 23, 2006)

wow i forgot about this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 glad i could help.


----------

